# Ne users: How many of you are on pills for ADD/ADHD?



## Levi Natanael Sundkvist (Jul 3, 2011)

So far, even though my attention span is ridiculously low (unless I'm seriously interested) I have been able to complete all school curses with the "Talented but under-achieving" note in pretty much all subjects, because of the low requirement level. But now that I have started university I'm starting to have some problems, especially as I am no longer content with simply "clearing" a course, I want to understand everything well. I don't consider medication yet though, as I don't trust it.
Side note: What? Did I just go out and start jumping trampoline in the middle of this message? I didn't even notice it happened before I was out there jumping.


----------



## newnameything (May 30, 2011)

I'm diagnosed with ADHD. But I don't take any meds. Because even though I have issues with concentrating, procastrinating is really the number one obstacle. I can focus when I need too, it's just that I don't feel like being productive until the last minute. So my problem is structure and discipline, nothing the pills can help me with. Besides, the side effects are less than desireable (weight loss as followed by loss of appetite, sweating like a fucking pig and dry mouth, both annoying and leaves you with bad breath). 

I honestly feel there are a lot of people just taking the meds and think everything will be fine, while at the same time are still going to not deal with their shit until the deadline shows up and smack them in the face. That's just living in denial.


----------



## wikitiki10 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hmmm Prescribed Adderall XR 20 mg for ADHD-Inattentive. I usually only take it when I need to get shit done or study for a test or take a test that requires concentration.

It pretty much (from start to finish):

a) Get a little speedy rush if I haven't take it in a while... may be placebo.
b) Have an urge to play fast paced music.
c) Read at 60 mph or turn on a text-to-speech reader to read a book and put it on full speed. (I actually understand every word)
d) Finish my homework quick and with understanding.
e) Then I get realllyyyy fuckingg boredd and don't know what to do. I feel it suppresses creativity a tad bit.
f) Then I clean my room.
g) Then I will pwn at any video game I play.
h) Then night comes and I freak myself out. I think there are ghosts in my house and read about doomsday conspiracy theories and am very scared to go to sleep. I wouldn't sleep anyways unless I have been taking it everyday.
g) Finaly after some hours, I sleep for an hour and then wake up.

As for my personality, I am even more detached and even a lot more misanthropic. It seems like I can't tell the difference between a joke and an insult. I get super douchey. Maybe it turns me into an intj...


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

The Great One said:


> No, it's like 10 times worse for Ne users than it is for Se users from my experience.


I'm not sure how Ne functions but I imagine a ENxP with ADHD would be more absent-minded and dreamy. It seems like the whole not-paying-attention business plays a bigger part in your head compared to Se users.

Se "teacher is talking. I must pay attention" - "CRAYONS!" "OOHH DUDE HAS A SHINY TOY!" "PLAYS WITH TOY, RUNS AROUND." "Yes teacher I'll sit down and be quiet." "Write a story you say?" "Once upon a... HEY JIMMY WHAT'S YOUR STORY ABOUT?" "ROBOTS? -runs to jimmy's desk-" "MAKE THE ROBOT EXPLOOODEE!" "Yes teacher I won't distract the other kids." "MARY HAS A NEW HAT!" "STEALS MARY'S HAT." "STRUTT AROUND CLASSROOM, BE PRETTY IN HAT." "No, I won't sit down. Catch me if you can!" "CHASED BY TEACHER, AAAHHH!" "JUMPS ONTOP OF DESK. SUPERMAAAAAAN!" "JUMPS DOWN ON FLOOR, FALLS, CRASHES HEAD INTO WALL." CONCUSSION. END OF SCHOOL.

Ne "Teacher is talking, better pay attention" "Hmm, I wonder what kind of people become teachers?" "Is she having fun standing there?" "I wonder how many hours a day she stands there every single day." "Seems boring, I ain't becoming no teacher." "Bla bla bla, what on Earth is she talking about?" "lalalal, Unicorns." "Food, oh I'm hungry. I could go for pizza right now." -endless random thoughts".

I could be wrong. Actually I think I am.


----------



## wikitiki10 (Jun 26, 2011)

@themartyparade 

Dunno about the Se... you're probably right but for the Ne, yeah you're right and the Unicorns would probably lead to more internal thoughts/questions about Unicorns haha


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

wikitiki10 said:


> @themartyparade
> 
> Dunno about the Se... you're probably right but for the Ne, yeah you're right and the Unicorns would probably lead to more internal thoughts/questions about Unicorns haha


My Se example could go for just about any five year old boy as well. I was trying to point out that while Ne's are more in their head, Se's with ADHD are focused on the external world but on different things every two seconds. We're sensation/stimulation junkies and constantly need to feed it with something new in our environment.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Concerta 18mg. Focalin XR slowed me down too much, in a sense. :/ Haaaated it. Irritability increased, dry mouth, the works. lsjadlfjsdlkgjglkdfgaaaaahhh.

I was diagnosed with combined type ADHD-- inattentive, hyperactive, AND compulsive. O_O I always thought I was just inattentive. Granted, I don't think there's anything _wrong _with me, but it does help a fuckton with school.

EDIT: I guess I'm the Se example...


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm an INFP but i still use some NE. and yep i do take meds for my ADHD have for a long while now


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Psychiatrists are post-human soldiers trained to remove humanity.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

> I'm not sure how Ne functions but I imagine a ENxP with ADHD would be more absent-minded and dreamy. It seems like the whole not-paying-attention business plays a bigger part in your head compared to Se users.
> 
> Se "teacher is talking. I must pay attention" - "CRAYONS!" "OOHH DUDE HAS A SHINY TOY!" "PLAYS WITH TOY, RUNS AROUND." "Yes teacher I'll sit down and be quiet." "Write a story you say?" "Once upon a... HEY JIMMY WHAT'S YOUR STORY ABOUT?" "ROBOTS? -runs to jimmy's desk-" "MAKE THE ROBOT EXPLOOODEE!" "Yes teacher I won't distract the other kids." "MARY HAS A NEW HAT!" "STEALS MARY'S HAT." "STRUTT AROUND CLASSROOM, BE PRETTY IN HAT." "No, I won't sit down. Catch me if you can!" "CHASED BY TEACHER, AAAHHH!" "JUMPS ONTOP OF DESK. SUPERMAAAAAAN!" "JUMPS DOWN ON FLOOR, FALLS, CRASHES HEAD INTO WALL." CONCUSSION. END OF SCHOOL.
> 
> ...


Mam you just nailed Ne vs. Se ADD differences right on the head. Just as you said, Ne distractions are mostly imaginary and in their head and Se distractions are more focused on their external environment. You are not wrong at all mam, but instead 100% right.


----------



## Fenrir317 (Jul 7, 2011)

Dr James Wilson said:


> Yes. According to DR David Keirsey it is a personality trait and not a disorder. It also seems that XXFX are more prone to "depression". Which personaly I believe is one becoming overwhelmed with one's emotions or those of others.


I think I agree with that. I've never taken any medication for ADD or ADHD or anything though I believe doctor's use to suggest it. My level of concentration differs mostly based on my interest in the subject and its necessity. Mostly I am "absentminded" or "out of focus" when mundane daily activities involved. In school or at least mathematic subjects I often end up daydreaming or thinking of ideas and sorting them all out in my head as the lesson flies by and in thise case I do find it nearly impossible to concentrate on the moment and the lesson, but I do great in literature related classes like English and Language because in these I can let the ideas and thoughts running through my head out and actually enjoy abstract discussions on concepts of what we are learning. Walking around campus I am also usually borded up in my own mental world fantasizing, constructing poetry or just planning ahead and whenever someone adresses me I shift back into "reality" and am often agressive towards whoever it was for interuppting what was going on in my mind.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Never been medicated for it. I don't know if I have ADD or not. I don't really care. I'm not convinced that it's a horrible thing.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I have not been diagnosed with it, don't identify with the descriptions of it, and am definitely not on any medication for it.


----------



## zerocrossing (Jul 6, 2011)

I've been diagnosed with ADD/ADHD by a psychiatric specialist but not medicated for it. He helped me to get more focused with some dietary stuff. And I have always been able to function due to INTP hyperfocus. I have a hard time with focusing on stuff I have no interest in. But I focus intensely on stuff I do have an interest in. That got me through college and grad school.

I wonder now whether I really _am_ ADD or if my "symptoms" are just standard issue INTP variable focus, and I missed it because I was wrongly typed as INFP.


----------



## Comandante (Apr 25, 2011)

Never had it or been medicated for it. I have an extremely high level of focus,no matter what. when I'm in a stressed state I tend to have anxiety and focus on what is worrying me, both positively by tryng to analyze and solve the problem, or just seeing all the flaws/roblems within the big problem. when I am just normally working on something, whether it is school or recreational, i lose my self in it, at my best.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

> I think I agree with that. I've never taken any medication for ADD or ADHD or anything though I believe doctor's use to suggest it. My level of concentration differs mostly based on my interest in the subject and its necessity. Mostly I am "absentminded" or "out of focus" when mundane daily activities involved. In school or at least mathematic subjects I often end up daydreaming or thinking of ideas and sorting them all out in my head as the lesson flies by and in thise case I do find it nearly impossible to concentrate on the moment and the lesson, but I do great in literature related classes like English and Language because in these I can let the ideas and thoughts running through my head out and actually enjoy abstract discussions on concepts of what we are learning. Walking around campus I am also usually borded up in my own mental world fantasizing, constructing poetry or just planning ahead and whenever someone adresses me I shift back into "reality" and am often agressive towards whoever it was for interuppting what was going on in my mind.


So what is the Kiersey method: To develop and Si function to counter-balance the Ne?


----------



## tryn2bme (Apr 28, 2011)

*my hopefully helpful insight re: ADHD & meds for you *

My sister-n-law suggested that I look into it...So, after being tested, there was no doubt about it, and the diagnosis was confirmed that I do indeed have the ADHD brain type. :shocked: i just discovered this less than 2yrs. ago, at age 34! (This was also before I knew anything about personality typing) So, for the first time in my life, I realized that the thing that had been causing me to wonder, "what was wrong with me? why did I seem so worthless?" everyday, was finally identified and could actually be treated and almost cured with medication! (or so i naively thought). I was so relieved and full of hope it brought me to tears! I really wasn't just some defective, lazy person that my ESTJ husband seemed to think I was! After that revelation, Vyvanse 30mg was prescribed for me and I did feel much better for awhile, until I realized that although I could focus better on mundane tasks and had more energy, I still didn't know how to prioritize efficiently. This resulted in an overwhelming magnification of all the things I needed to do staring at me, all screaming for my attention at the same time, and wanting to dig in but running around like a chicken with my head cut off was the end result. I soon realized the obvious fact that I seriously needed CBT to go along with the meds for the best management of my ADD. It really is more than a personality trait my friends. But please
don't just take my word for it, do your homework like I did. I strongly recommend starting with Dr. Daniel Amen's books and the Amen Clinics website. You can learn so much more about it there, and he also gives tons of great info on wholistic alternatives to try if you don't desire or require rx meds. I'm currently looking into non-stimulant meds for myself due to chronic anxiety, but i'm not sure if i'm ready for that experiment yet, mainly because I recently discovered that taking a natural 200mg amino acid supplement called L-Theanine counteracts the anxiety inducing effects of stimulants without minimizing the focus effects you need from them. (which is what anti-depressant & ant-anxiety meds did to me, and i quit taking them) So, far it's been working great for that purpose, but the vyvanse just doesn't seem to get me through the whole day & I blame my hyper metabolic rate for that! My doc doesn't want to give me a booster dose of adderrall to extend the effects either due to my rapid weight loss last year! I suppose I should see a psychiatrist for that particular problem?  Anyway, good luck on your ADHD management quest, and I hope this info helps you out a bit!


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

5mg of Ritalin once a day. I've been on this same medication, same dosage for years.

No negative effects, but it doesn't really give me any Si, sadly. It just makes my Te and Ne more synchronous.


----------



## Malx (May 17, 2011)

themartyparade said:


> I'm not sure how Ne functions but I imagine a ENxP with ADHD would be more absent-minded and dreamy. It seems like the whole not-paying-attention business plays a bigger part in your head compared to Se users.
> 
> Se "teacher is talking. I must pay attention" - "CRAYONS!" "OOHH DUDE HAS A SHINY TOY!" "PLAYS WITH TOY, RUNS AROUND." "Yes teacher I'll sit down and be quiet." "Write a story you say?" "Once upon a... HEY JIMMY WHAT'S YOUR STORY ABOUT?" "ROBOTS? -runs to jimmy's desk-" "MAKE THE ROBOT EXPLOOODEE!" "Yes teacher I won't distract the other kids." "MARY HAS A NEW HAT!" "STEALS MARY'S HAT." "STRUTT AROUND CLASSROOM, BE PRETTY IN HAT." "No, I won't sit down. Catch me if you can!" "CHASED BY TEACHER, AAAHHH!" "JUMPS ONTOP OF DESK. SUPERMAAAAAAN!" "JUMPS DOWN ON FLOOR, FALLS, CRASHES HEAD INTO WALL." CONCUSSION. END OF SCHOOL.
> 
> ...


You just explained my Ne life in the classroom right there! I was diagnosed with ADD and they put me on Ritalin. I stopped using it - the drugs are a bit sketchy in my opinion. Absent-minded? Hell yeah. It used to drive my parents and teachers NUTS. It's not that I didn't want to listen, really! :tongue:


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

I suspect I may have it. I get distracted so easily and seem focused on whatever I'm distracted by, but then get distracted by something else. Even my P brother says I get distracted too easily. It is noticeable when I'm reading or playing a videogame or trying to do schoolwork. In conversation it is the opposite; I tend to focus on one thing while other people jump around like crazy... 

As a child one psychologist told me I had it, then another told me I didn't. But lots of children are misdiagnosed and I haven't been to a psychologist recently... like past the age of 8 (I'm 20). I haven't bothered, because even if I do have it, I'm wary of drugs. I took Ritalin once as a child but I got really sick from it.


----------



## Mythographeas (Jul 29, 2011)

Auxiliary Ne here - very clear preference for N and P in test results - on 54 mg Concerta per day. My appetite's really diminished, but other than that it's pretty neat. Plus I'm British, so getting a diagnosis of adult ADHD (I'm not 100% sure it's even recognised here) hasn't been easy. In the end a psychiatrist just said I should start the pills and if they made me feel better I needed them. I like his style.


----------



## SuperunknownVortex (Dec 4, 2009)

None. For the Supreme Being's sake why is there that stereotype that Ne users ADD or ADHD?


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

The Great One said:


> How many of you are prescribed pills for ADD/ADHD, and what are you prescribed? I used to be on them, but I need to get them back!


I was diagnosed with ADD, but I never got any pills.

It turns out this amazing thing called self-control is the best cure ever! @[email protected]


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

Nope, my attention does wander quite a lot, but I can keep my full attention with some things.


----------



## Mythographeas (Jul 29, 2011)

absentminded said:


> It turns out this amazing thing called self-control is the best cure ever! @[email protected]


Given that ADHD is characterised by an incapacity for self-control, I would suspect that you either grew out of it or you were misdiagnosed to begin with. Or maybe ADHD-I is different to just ADHD. At any rate, someone saying to me, "Why don't you just exercise a little self-discipline?" is much the same as someone saying to a depressed person, "Just look on the bright side."



SuperunknownVortex said:


> None. For the Supreme Being's sake why is there that stereotype that Ne users ADD or ADHD?


There is? I suspect there is actually a correlation between those with ADHD and dominant or auxiliary Ne types, though. ADHD is almost equivalent to pathologically extreme Ne; they may well be varying intensities of the same neurological phenomena.


----------



## hahahana (Apr 16, 2009)

i've been diagnosed with add, but i don't take any medication for it. although i probably should because my attention span is awful.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

> was diagnosed with ADD, but I never got any pills.
> 
> It turns out this amazing thing called self-control is the best cure ever! @[email protected]


That's nearly impossible for me.


----------



## Muumi (Jun 14, 2011)

Like this topic has shown I think there's some connection with Ne and ADHD (also, I think that ESxPs and N+Ps are the types who most likely will get diagnosed with ADHD).

I'm personally and INFP, in others words auxiliary Ne, and I've been thinking for a while now that I maybe have ADD. My mom also shares my opinon. We both have read the description about ADD personality many times and we feel it does suit me and I've had the symptoms since I was a child. However, I have never seen a doctor about it nor have I gotten diagnosed.

The thing is that ADD is not a disorder, it's basically a feature that some people have. When this feature or personality type is extreme so that it will disturb the individual getting successful or happy in life or otherwise hinder him/her, it will be diagnosed and treated - usually more and more with medicine but also with therapy that can help them to cope. ADD wasn't a problem around the time when the majority of population lived on countryside doing simple manual work in the fields or at house (like during the most part of history before the 19th century), because people usually didn't have to concentrate of strict schedules, deadlines or a huge flow of information being around 24/7, but also at this point mental health really didn't exist as a concept. Basically, today we are getting more information by just reading the day's newspaper than a medieval person got during his or her whole life time. Think about that. Just think about how much more we have to concentrate mentally everyday than ever before in history.

I think that we have ADD because not all people easily conform to the modern life style - and why would they, modern lifestyle is completely new to us and it demands skills people have never needed to use before in our history except maybe only the educated elite which is like 1 percent of the population. The modern environment is very demanding, hectic and exhausting one - not physically, but mentally and everyone are expected to participate in it. The low skilled jobs that require no education are disappearing or being deported to countries with lower wages and standard of living, so everyone living in the "western world" need skills like being organized, focused and doing multitasks if they want to have at least somewhat stable income in a white collar job. 

But the demands are higher than ever for the naturally non organised people...Take time as an example. The modern time based on clock and 24 hours with Greenwich being the central time zone 0 point is all simply a convention that has been around now for about only 100 years. Before that, and even some places in the world today, time was perceived as "the village time" which meant something happened when everyone where there and things were ready to happen. There was not such a thing as being late in most of the communities. Of course during the modern era we needed means to move masses of people and goods from place to another, so we needed also a fixed time and a fixed schedule to do it. It would be very inconvenient if, at the air port, a plane to Paris would take off only when all the passengers would feel like they could come to the airport and get ready without a fixed time.

So, time and schedules are now a crucial part of how our world works and if we are unable to conform to schedules, then we are having a problem. This is what happens to Ne dom people and especially those with N+P, because these types tend to zone off the most. They are prone to being late and not completing tasks on time, which, being coupled with other symptoms predicts an ADD diagnosis. Anyhow, people often forget that time as we know it now is just an artificial concept and people are not meant to or used to evaluate time. If you are sitting on a bus going somewhere a 2 hour trip might somethings feel like 20 minutes or sometimes 5 minutes may feel like forever. Evaluating time is very difficult and it doesn't come naturally to many people - especially to Ns who do not prefer dealing with the concrete and immediate world as much as Ss. This, IMO, is one reason why NPs tend to procrastinate so much or are often late, they simply haven't worked enough their understanding of how much time something will take, because time always feels different than it actually is (2hs can be like 10 minutes etc). And this is not a deficit, it's how people are as naturally.

So to put it shortly, I think ADD is just a different way to perceive the world and right now it's not fitting in the current super hectic, efficient, schedule-tied lifestyle so we need to medicate it. There's nothing actually wrong with most of the ADD cases, it's just that their brains work differently. Also I remember reading that ADD brains resembled the brains of creative people in some study, so that would also support it that ADD is just a more extreme case of np or sp mostly. 

This is why I don't know anymore WHAT I should think about ADD. It maybe should be medicated if it some extremely creative traits keep people from getting employed or having friendships, but then ADD is something that society causes as well by being so fast paced for people to live in it. Which means that the culture should also look at itself in the mirror, not just the people who are diagnosed. 

Sorry if I'm babbling too much, I'm an INFP and English is not even my first language  I think I lost my point... How typical INFP!


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm an Ni user, but I used to take pills for ADD/ADHD. But after taking a test, it turns out that my attention span is above average, I just can't pay attention to shit that I don't care about. Surprise...

I still have some pills so I'm planning on selling them on the street as they're synthetic cocaine pills. If I can't do that, I'll just crush them up and snort them.


----------



## Souljorn (Dec 28, 2010)

everyone says i have ADD but I think I have SAD (Selective attetion disorder) if it doesn't interest me I don't compute it. Like when I go to a bar playing country music, I simply tune it out until the next song comes on


----------



## Mythographeas (Jul 29, 2011)

Souljorn said:


> everyone says i have ADD but I think I have SAD (Selective attetion disorder) if it doesn't interest me I don't compute it. Like when I go to a bar playing country music, I simply tune it out until the next song comes on


That's what ADHD is - not a lack of 'attention resources', a lack of the ability to willfully focus those resources. The question isn't so much whether you focus on country music whether you want to or not as whether or not you could focus on country music if you decided to. Would you be able to really pay attention for the whole song - say to answer a hundred questions about it after you'd heard it, and for an incentive let's say you get paid a certain amount depending on how many right answers you get - or would you not be able to prevent yourself from getting distracted, concentrating on something else, getting lost in your thoughts, or getting restless and fidgety because you can't find anything to hold your attention? The latter describes ADHD. It's not that a person with ADHD can't concentrate at all, it's that we can't concentrate _willingly_. I can sit doing something for hours on end, but _if and only if the inclination strikes me_. I can't _make_ myself do that (without the aid of medication), it comes and goes quite apart from my own volition.




Muumi said:


> Sorry if I'm babbling too much, I'm an INFP and English is not even my first language  I think I lost my point... How typical INFP!


Typical INFP _and_ typical ADHD, to lose your chain of thought while you're writing.  Again, there's an overlap!

There's a lot of theories about why ADHD exists and a lot about why it's an epidemic now. You're right that it's generally considered that ADHD is epidemic (among those who don't ascribe it to overdiagnosis or pathologising a non-medical problem) because it's always existed at roughly the same level, but only in recent history has it become problematic for a large part of the population due to changes in lifestyle creating an unmanageable demand for willful concentration.


----------



## jumper1213 (Jun 29, 2011)

MEEEEEEE, im 16, has been using Ritalin since 12


----------

